# Need J Code for IV



## dballard2004 (Jun 12, 2008)

What is the HCPCS J code for sodium chloride administered through an IV?  We found J2912 but this is an injection code and it was deleted in 2006.  Any help appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 12, 2008)

What is it being administered for?


----------



## Erica1217 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sodium chloride the same thing as normal saline... look at the codes for normal saline based on the amount infused, J7030, J7050, etc.

 Erica


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 13, 2008)

I checked with the nurse.  She says that sodium chloride and saline are not the same (her opinion).  Does anyone else have a take here?  Thanks.


----------



## Erica1217 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, she's right.  I googled it, but must have read too fast.  I looked again and Normal saline is sodium chloride mixed with water.  Sorry about that!

If infusion of just sodium chloride, I guess you'll have to use the unlisted code.  I searched and searched and there is no longer a code for that.  

 Erica


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Erica!  I appreciate your help.


----------

